# 510 now showing 4.00 software with NBR



## langlin

Does anyone know what the 4.00 software to be released starting 9/19 
for the 5xx will be??

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/510.shtml

-Leon


----------



## catnap1972

langlin said:


> Does anyone know what the 4.00 software to be released starting 9/19
> for the 5xx will be??
> 
> http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/510.shtml
> 
> -Leon


It's NBR!

Has hell frozen over?!?!?


----------



## John_E

catnap1972 said:


> It's NBR!
> 
> Has hell frozen over?!?!?


Did you get 4.00? Your kidding about NBR, right?


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I just saw pigs flying outside of my window.....


----------



## catnap1972

John_E said:


> Did you get 4.00? Your kidding about NBR, right?


Don't have it yet but NBR has been confirmed as part of 4.00.

(hey I just saw a pig fly by--hafta go take a picture) :lol:


----------



## julesism

wowweewooowah! :O :O


----------



## JackDobiash

Is this just for the 510's or will it also be for the 501's and 508's? Also, does this mean they'll start charging 5.98 for the DVR fee on the 501/8's? I'd rather not have NBR than pay that dang fee.


----------



## Thaedron

What exactly is Name Based Recording? How does it work?


----------



## Boompod

Thaedron said:


> What exactly is Name Based Recording? How does it work?


Name based recording is when you record a show based on its name and not its time slot. If a show is moved to a different night or is scheduled to start an hour later it will still be recorded because it doesn't care about the time or day just the name of the show.
It also will know the difference between new shows and re-runs so you can tell it to just record only the new series so you don't get all the shows that you've allready seen.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Marriner

Oh sure, right after i get my second 622 and send my 510 to live with a friend, they finally do it. This is certainly a sign of the end times.


----------



## sunsfan

Boompod said:


> Name based recording is when you record a show based on its name and not its time slot. If a show is moved to a different night or is scheduled to start an hour later it will still be recorded because it doesn't care about the time or day just the name of the show.
> It also will know the difference between new shows and re-runs so you can tell it to just record only the new series so you don't get all the shows that you've allready seen.
> Hope this helps.


Not to ask a stupid question.......but I will. Isn't Name Based Recording kind of the cornerstone of DVRs in general. Like Tivo's Season pass, D* Series Link (or what ever it is called)?


----------



## snowman

Does anyone actually have 4.00 and see NBR??


----------



## pringerx

This is awesome news! So, is this a test release to a few lucky(?) people or a widespread update?


----------



## timhk

It's NBR!

Has hell frozen over?!?!?[/QUOTE]

After I spent 15 minutes explaining to my daughter last night the only thing I liked more about my R-15 DirecTV receiver than my three DISH 510 receivers. At last we get it or will soon. Anyone have a time frame? It would have been nice if they had gotten it out before the fall season began though.


----------



## STDog

From the SatelliteGuys forum 



> 9/17/2007: 1545 Software Version P4.00 for DP501/508/510
> 
> Effective Tuesday, September 18th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P4.00 for the DP501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> At this time P3.69 and P4.00 will be the valid software versions for the DP501/508/510.


09-19-2007


> PID: 0861h, ID: 78SD, FW: P400, Model: PVR5xx.
> Tue Sep 18 23:27:09 2007
> 
> DownloadID:'78SD'
> New FW:'P400'
> Upgrading FW:'AAA1'-'DAS1','P050'-'P368'. [587/224]
> IRD Model: PVR5xx
> List of BootStraps, BuildConfigs and Serial Numbers:
> 10KB DCDA - 19CB DCZD [2] 1-4000000000


09-25-2007,


> PID: 0867h, ID: 79SD, FW: P400, Model: PVR5xx.
> Mon Sep 24 23:25:38 2007
> 
> New FW:'P400'
> Upgrading FW:'DAS1'-'DAS1','P369'-'P369'. [157/157]
> IRD Model: PVR5xx
> List of BootStraps, BuildConfigs and Serial Numbers:
> 23AB DCDA - 24AB DCXV [2] 55990248-56115994


The Dish Tech portal show 4.00 on the 501/508 in the interactive menu section.
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/501.shtml
And they demo the NBR menus, calling the feature "DishPASS"

Unfortunately it's not released to my box yet 
I'm in the second boot/build list, but wrong serial numbers 

Here's hoping it also fixes some of the "other" bugs in 3.69, like the crash, lockup, delete recordings bugs.


----------



## langlin

I don't have it yet but.....

Looking at the menu demo on the 510 :

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/510.shtml

it appears that it only has DishPASS which is a giant leap forward but on my 622 I use "pass" less than I use "Record only New episodes". I wish we could have both but I will gladly accept DishPASS. We have almost quit recording on the 510 and this will make it usable again.

Leon


----------



## rbonzer

The interactive menu also shows the 'record only new' timers. If you click to go to the guide, and click on a program that isn't playing now, you get the 'create timer' screen and you can see the options.


----------



## cdoyle

HOLY MOLY!

I saw the software update yesterday, so downloaded it and really didn't pay much attention to it.

Then saw this thread, and just ran into the other room and sure enough NBR!! I just set it to record all 'NEW' episodes of the office.

I can't believe they finally gave us NBR


----------



## langlin

rbonzer said:


> The interactive menu also shows the 'record only new' timers. If you click to go to the guide, and click on a program that isn't playing now, you get the 'create timer' screen and you can see the options.


rbonzer, I stand corrected, you're right :blush: I just couldn't find it, This is great now my 510 will do all the SD recording and save space for HD on the 622.


----------



## pringerx

I looked at the menus demo on their website... some neat new stuff!


----------



## Rob Glasser

For those interested, here are the release notes for L4.00: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=101310


----------



## smith1j

snowman said:


> Does anyone actually have 4.00 and see NBR??


I just replaced a DVR510 earlier this week due to hard drive problems. It had the factory software loaded (P089) which is the way they ship them. After setting up, turned it off so it would update and P400 is what loaded.

Sure enough, it has NBR, like my vip622 receiver (which I love). My other DVR510 still shows p369. Called Dish tech support this morning and they said other receiver should update within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## JackDobiash

Does the guide info show the Date and Episode # now like the newer models do?? This is so freaking cool. Hopefully they won't start charging a DVR fee on the 501/508's, that is the main reason I kept them (i have 2 501's and 1 508)


----------



## STDog

JackDobiash said:


> Hopefully they won't start charging a DVR fee on the 501/508's, that is the main reason I kept them (i have 2 501's and 1 508)


I'm not sure they can. 1) it maybe a hardware/non-modifiable firmware option in the 510.
2) there'd be a class action suit. They were sold fully functional (unlike the 510) without the fee. Adding a charge for an included feature would not sit well. Sort of like GM deciding to charge you for using the radio in your car 4 years after purchase.

I've often wondered how the control the DVR feature is you don't pay the fee... What happens to the stuff already recorded if you stop paying the fee?


----------



## Sat4me

Is this happening for the 508 or not? I am still at 3.69 and it is Sep 27. Has anyone with a 508 gotten this 4.00 and the NBR?


----------



## BobaBird

From the TechPortal 510 Interactive Menu (more filled-in since yesterday but not yet complete), the default record padding appears to be 1 min early, 3 min late.


----------



## STDog

BobaBird said:


> The default record padding appears to be 1 min early, 3 min late.


That's going to suck. I tend to set several in a row (especially one time items), now I'll have to edit every one


----------



## cdoyle

Sat4me said:


> Is this happening for the 508 or not? I am still at 3.69 and it is Sep 27. Has anyone with a 508 gotten this 4.00 and the NBR?


Yes I have a 508 and now have NBR!


----------



## Marriner

STDog said:


> That's going to suck. I tend to set several in a row (especially one time items), now I'll have to edit every one


if it works like the nbr on the 622, the 3 minute pad at the end is trimmed and the recordings are back to back for those programmed in sequence.


----------



## catnap1972

I saw a couple of screenshots and have a question (for those that got 4.00)...it looks like there's a "priority" option in the timer menu. Does this mean I can have a recurring timer setting (lets say M-F 5:00-5:30pm), set up another timer setting at the same time/different channel (for a one-time episode, for example) to have it record THAT, but not need to wipe out the other timer (just override it)?


----------



## sismoc

One of my 510s had a disk drive go bad.
Got the replacement 510 today.

After setup and the initial software download it shows P4.00.

So far, so good.

New name for option 7 on the main menu "Daily Schedule" (was "Timers").

Sure enough, NBR! (aka "DishPASS").

Yippee!!!!!

Now the fun starts  

A program started that would run for about 90 minutes.
I rewound to the start of the program and hit "record".
Selected "Manual user stop".
After 55 minutes it stopped recording!!! 
I wasn't watching so I don't know what it did, it was already stopped when I looked at the TV about an hour and 15 minutes later.

Later on I wanted to set up a one-time timer to record a program.
One of the new features is the ability to control both "Start Early" and "End Late".
Looks like a nice feature!
But... They have predefined the allowed values for both "Start Early" and "End Late".

The only options for "Start Early" are:
0 minute
1 minute
2 minutes
5 minutes
10 minutes
15 minutes
30 minutes
60 minutes

The only options for "End Late" are:
0 minute
1 minute
2 minutes
3 minutes
5 minutes
10 minutes
15 minutes
30 minutes
45 minutes
60 minutes
90 minutes

Nothing else, no ability to set the number of minutes manually. 

I wanted a start time that was different from those choices.
OK, So I created a "Manual Timer". It still allows complete minute by minute control over the start and end times.

The event started, but the timer never fired!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
It's still in the list of timers, but did not start recording.


UPDATE: I have tried to record several more events since I first posted this.

I have not gotten a "Manual Timer" to record anything. Recording never starts.
When pressing "Record" and then selecting "Manual user stop", recording will stop by it's self about 1/2 of the time.

Check back soon for more "Fun With P4.00"!!

Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## langlin

catnap1972 said:


> I saw a couple of screenshots and have a question (for those that got 4.00)...it looks like there's a "priority" option in the timer menu. Does this mean I can have a recurring timer setting (lets say M-F 5:00-5:30pm), set up another timer setting at the same time/different channel (for a one-time episode, for example) to have it record THAT, but not need to wipe out the other timer (just override it)?


yes it means the event with the higher priority will record when there is a conflict.


----------



## BobaBird

On the 622, timers are automatically set to lowest priority as they are created. If you get a conflict notification that offers to automatically resolve the problem, choose the other option (I forget how it's worded). You can then adjust the priority of the new timer.


----------



## langlin

sismoc said:


> One of my 510s had a disk drive go bad.
> Got the replacement 510 today.
> 
> I have not gotten a "Manual Timer" to record anything. Recording never starts.
> When pressing "Record" and then selecting "Manual user stop", recording will stop by it's self about 1/2 of the time.
> 
> Check back soon for more "Fun With P4.00"!!
> 
> Be afraid, be very afraid.


sismoc, a lot of us have had NBR from E* for some time and know none of the problems you are describing are real. Please learn how to use this new(to you) software and then report back.


----------



## sismoc

langlin said:


> a lot of us have had NBR from E* for some time and know none of the problems you are describing are real. Please learn how to use this new(to you) software and then report back.


I have not tried to use NBR.
I have only tried to use the features that were present in previous versions of the 5## software. (One time recording, instant recording, etc)
I suspect that there are either bugs in P4.00 or that I have gotten faulty hardware.

I have been using Dish equipment to record since I got my first JVC Digital VCR back in 2000.

If any one else has P4.00 please chime in with your experiences.


----------



## sismoc

On the "Daily Schedule" screen, at the bottom is a line of text that says:

"Enable inactivity Standby to ensure proper timer functionality"

Take that phrase as gospel.

I have always had "Inactivity Standby" disabled on my 510s.
Never has been an issue, until now.
I enabled "Inactivity Standby" and all manual timers and one-time event timers began to work as expected.

I use the "press record", select "Manual user stop", feature a lot.
I am hoping that "Inactivity Standby" was also affecting that function. (I'll know soon enough)


----------



## smith1j

JackDobiash said:


> Does the guide info show the Date and Episode # now like the newer models do?? This is so freaking cool. Hopefully they won't start charging a DVR fee on the 501/508's, that is the main reason I kept them (i have 2 501's and 1 508)


Yes, it does. A little different format but the info is there.


----------



## JackDobiash

None of mine have gotten it yet. Good to know that the info is there now!

sismoc, thanks for the headsup on the "Inactivity Standby" setting. I too have mine all set to Disabled.


----------



## dbstv

Kind of sucks for me got rid of all my 510 years ago to get 721's love dual turners
also got 622 and 722 wonder when 721 with get it


----------



## Geeke19

no 4.00 for me on my 510 yet. :-/


----------



## s_cipris

I still do not have 4.00 software on my 501. I guess it is still being spooled.

Anybody else still waiting? When can I hope to receive the upgrade software.

Steve C


----------



## Dax

No update for my 510 yet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will fix the bugs I've been experiencing with 3.69, and that it won't introduce any new ones.


----------



## Geeke19

no update.


----------



## JackDobiash

Nothing here yet on any of mine.


----------



## langlin

There's a thread on the other site that gives serial numbers so you will know when to expect the download.

oops


----------



## catnap1972

Mine's 59-something so still a ways to go


----------



## klang

Got mine the other night. After the update the receiver was complaining about a switch error. Had to run check switch to get it going again. Fortunately it did not wipe out the hard drive this time. :up:


----------



## satexplorer

I don't see it yet! 10/4/07 another spool, the techs going bonkers again. I turn off my DVR once at 1:30am and walla, a attention splash with a green bar on it, now I miss it!


----------



## Pulsar

Version 4.00 got pushed to my DVR yesterday. When I opened up my previously recorded events, all but 3 of the protected events had been deleted. None of the unprotected events were deleted. The deletion doesn't seem to have been date related, because at least one of the remaining three was much older than ones that were deleted. I suspect the new logic for keeping a certain number of shows was not properly tested for events recorded under the old software. Has anyone else had this problem?
Also most of the previous event timers do not work. That's easy to fix, but we are sad that we lost about 30 hours of saved programming.
Dish says that these deleted events are not recoverable? Does anyone here know if there are ways to recover deleted events on the 501 DVR?


----------



## RandallA

Pulsar said:


> Version 4.00 got pushed to my DVR yesterday. When I opened up my previously recorded events, all but 3 of the protected events had been deleted. None of the unprotected events were deleted. The deletion doesn't seem to have been date related, because at least one of the remaining three was much older than ones that were deleted. I suspect the new logic for keeping a certain number of shows was not properly tested for events recorded under the old software. Has anyone else had this problem?
> Also most of the previous event timers do not work. That's easy to fix, but we are sad that we lost about 30 hours of saved programming.
> Dish says that these deleted events are not recoverable? Does anyone here know if there are ways to recover deleted events on the 501 DVR?


Are you sure you got P4.00? Can you post a picture of your Sys Info screen? P4.00 has been spooling in partial phases and there hasn't been any spooling in the last couple of days.


----------



## Pulsar

RandallA said:


> Are you sure you got P4.00? Can you post a picture of your Sys Info screen? P4.00 has been spooling in partial phases and there hasn't been any spooling in the last couple of days.


Well, here's a clip from the echostar departmental_content techportal site
so according to dish, they were uploading on Tuesday:

10/01/2007: 1526 Software Version P4.00 for DP501/508/510

Effective Tuesday, October 2nd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P4.00 for the DP501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P3.69 and P4.00 will be the valid software versions for the DP501/508/510.

I understand your concern, as some people on here may not know how to check their software versions, but I assure you that I understand how to do that. I am a software engineer/astrophysicist by training. I don't have my DVR or TV connected to my computer, so I can't give you a screen shot, so you will have to trust me that my DVR says the following:

a: status checking 1 of 8
b: 0
c: X
d: DP510
Software: P400
e: R00xxxxxxxx-xx where x is a number
S00xxxxxxxx-xx where x is a number
g: satellite: 119 110
G R where G is a green box and R is a red box
h: device: 1
DP-Twin 3
i: Remote address: 1

I am very disappointed in the loss of my previous recordings, and somewhat surprised because I have never had a problem like this before.

I reported this to dish, asking that they write it up as a software discrepancy report and also asking that they refund a token amount due to the loss of recordings the new software caused. They said that they are sorry for the inconvenience, but they cannot provide a refund and that the DVR is not intended as a storage device and that I should use a VCR or a DVD-R.

When I called the "technical" support line, the representative was not even aware of any software updates going on during the past month and simply asked me to try unplugging and replugging the receiver. Of course, this is a first step, but the support person didn't even seem to recognize that a new software load might be the issue. She suggested that maybe my power had gone out. I think I would know if the power went out at my house.

I definitely think the new features will be great, but Dish did a terrible job of verifying that the new software would work with the old data that is on the system (recorded events and timers). I would rather they spent another month or two verifying that the software works than lose programming that I had wanted to watch.

By the way, this forum has great information. I have learned much in the past day by reading posts from the many experts on here. Thanks!


----------



## P Smith

Practically speaking, it's almost impossible to restore deleted recordings; 
only if you discovered it before the PVR reboot, and if you know how to manage EFS [Echostar OS] ; then you could check if 'catalog.bak' still intact and all your files still there and then will swap file's names 'catalog.cat' <->'catalog.bak'. After that you'll need to check if EFS integrity is OK.

"I don't have my DVR or TV connected to my computer, so I can't give you a screen shot, so you will have to trust me that my DVR says the following:" - hmmm, what about grab digital camera and make a shot ?! You can find here a lot of TV screenshots, btw.


----------



## Pulsar

P Smith said:


> Practically speaking, it's almost impossible to restore deleted recordings;
> only if you discovered it before the PVR reboot, and if you know how to manage EFS [Echostar OS] ; then you could check if 'catalog.bak' still intact and all your files still there and then will swap file's names 'catalog.cat' <->'catalog.bak'. After that you'll need to check if EFS integrity is OK.
> 
> "I don't have my DVR or TV connected to my computer, so I can't give you a screen shot, so you will have to trust me that my DVR says the following:" - hmmm, what about grab digital camera and make a shot ?! You can find here a lot of TV screenshots, btw.


Glad to hear that there might be a way to recover deleted files. Unfortuately, since the "technical" support rep asked me to pull the plug, I guess any opportunity for that is lost now, even if I did learn how to manage EFS.

And good suggestion to use the cam. I'll try to remember that next time.


----------



## Sat4me

It is October 5 and still no 4.00 for my 508. Does everyone else have this already? I'm still at 3.69.


----------



## P Smith

Sat4me said:


> It is October 5 and still no 4.00 for my 508. Does everyone else have this already? I'm still at 3.69.


Ask RandallA.


----------



## JackDobiash

Still at 3.69 on all of mine here as well.


----------



## s_cipris

Still at 3.69 here. Waiting for 4.00

For those of you that received the 4.00 upgrade........did it go well or did it wipe out some of your previous recordings. Worried about how common is that??

Steve C


----------



## cdoyle

s_cipris said:


> Still at 3.69 here. Waiting for 4.00
> 
> For those of you that received the 4.00 upgrade........did it go well or did it wipe out some of your previous recordings. Worried about how common is that??
> 
> Steve C


It went pretty smooth for me, didn't notice any programs being erased.
and so far it's been working great! Haven't noticed any problems 'yet'...


----------



## navy8ball

i am having a problem with timers not firing or they are stopping 7min. into recording a hour program this has happened twice and it has stopped 16min. into recording an hour program.i have cleared all timers i have hard rebooted and it is still doing it looks like a glitch in 4.00 software.


----------



## langlin

navy8ball said:


> i am having a problem with timers not firing or they are stopping 7min. into recording a hour program this has happened twice and it has stopped 16min. into recording an hour program.i have cleared all timers i have hard rebooted and it is still doing it looks like a glitch in 4.00 software.


sismoc reported earlier a possible fix for this, might try it navy8ball,

Leon



sismoc said:


> On the "Daily Schedule" screen, at the bottom is a line of text that says:
> 
> "Enable inactivity Standby to ensure proper timer functionality"
> 
> Take that phrase as gospel.
> 
> I have always had "Inactivity Standby" disabled on my 510s.
> Never has been an issue, until now.
> I enabled "Inactivity Standby" and all manual timers and one-time event timers began to work as expected.
> 
> I use the "press record", select "Manual user stop", feature a lot.
> I am hoping that "Inactivity Standby" was also affecting that function. (I'll know soon enough)


sismoc reported earlier a possible fix for this, might try it navy8ball,

Leon


----------



## navy8ball

thanks i will try it


----------



## navy8ball

navy8ball said:


> thanks i will try it


my receiver were already set to enable.i noticed today that several timers i had scheduled were disabled.i really believe its a problem with the new software


----------



## sismoc

navy8ball said:


> i noticed today that several timers i had scheduled were disabled.


When you say "disabled" do you mean that the timers never fired? Or that they were actually disabled?

Were these timers of events selected from the EPG? Or were they manual timers?

Have you looked at NBR (aka DISHPass)?

I got a replacement 510 about a week and 1/2 ago. (My 510 died). I got P400 during the installation of that receiver. Seemed to be buggy, but before I could completely test my suspicions the new receiver died (hard disk failure). I got the replacement for that receiver last Thursday and have had troubles with manual timers.

I suspect that P400 has some bugs.

On the "Daily Schedule" screen, at the bottom is a line of text that says:
"Enable inactivity Standby to ensure proper timer functionality"

If that is not an admission of a bug, I don't know what is.

I hope the bugs are not fatal. Further testing will tell the tale.


----------



## HarryS

Still no 4.00 for my 501.


----------



## toomuchtv

navy8ball said:


> i am having a problem with timers not firing or they are stopping 7min. into recording a hour program this has happened twice and it has stopped 16min. into recording an hour program.i have cleared all timers i have hard rebooted and it is still doing it looks like a glitch in 4.00 software.


I had the same thing happen, getting only 9 mins. of a program. I also have standby turned "on".


----------



## brerabbit

I'm so relieved to now it was not something I did. About 3 days ago I noticed that I lost about 30+ hours of my recordings and came here to look. Then I checked and found I do have this update. Today one of my recordings stopped 47 minutes into the show. Also some of the programs that I have set up to record tomorrow already said they will be skipped. What I did to fix that was to go to the options and change the Start early, end late thing to 0 minutes and restored that program, getting rid of the line that was drawn thru it. Quite annoying having to do this for my whole week's worth of shows.


----------



## KevinRS

I have a 510 receiver, updated sometime around a week ago, while I was out of town.

I did have a recording on friday stop at 7 minutes, had a message about signal loss. and one day there was a message about a switch problem, and another day there was a similar message on my 311 box.
This morning, I went through, and deleted my old timers, which had been working, and tried redoing them, so I'd stop getting repeat recordings, and recordings of other shows in normal timeslots. Problem was, when I added a timer, it took like 5+ minutes of something like "updating timers" then went back to TV being on.

it seems the system was setting up timers, but not events, as no events ended up set to record, but the show was shown in the timers list.

I'm assuming the search was timing out

the regular search for a program name also seemed to be timing out.

I tried resetting the receiver, no effect, talked to tech support, they thought it was a problem with old timers, and had me delete the rest, and retry, same result, they had me reset again, finally one recording did show an event.
being late for work, I left it at that, hung up, tried a manual timer, which did the same timeout, powered it off, and left for work.

the receiver has always been set for auto shutdown, so that's not it.

anyway, I get home, and the shows I was setting it for did record anyway, seems to be working fine now. Just set a new all episodes timer, took more like 5 seconds on updating timers.

also, the guide does show 9 days now, it used to be under 8 full days at most. Episode numbers and originally aired dates can be weird, like I am watching a show that only lasted 2 seasons in 2004(year is in description), originally aired is blank, episode number is 14336, have seen episode numbers that made sense, and originally aired dates precise, and "in 2007"
someone could fill these in accurately with under a minute of time spent per show


----------



## navy8ball

brerabbit said:


> I'm so relieved to now it was not something I did. About 3 days ago I noticed that I lost about 30+ hours of my recordings and came here to look. Then I checked and found I do have this update. Today one of my recordings stopped 47 minutes into the show. Also some of the programs that I have set up to record tomorrow already said they will be skipped. What I did to fix that was to go to the options and change the Start early, end late thing to 0 minutes and restored that program, getting rid of the line that was drawn thru it. Quite annoying having to do this for my whole week's worth of shows.


i did the same thing with the start early and end late thing changing them to 0 yesterday all timers seemed to start and end correctly maybe its the fix that was needed to make it work right.


----------



## pringerx

Still on 3.69 as well... Hopefully the next spool will cover the rest of us.

I am sorry to hear people having problems with the manual timers. That's one of my favorite features.


----------



## satexplorer

:nono2: No update, Somebody tell me when is the good time to turn off my receiver? Since then I saw a big white flash across my screen and then reset. For the love of DVR's, don't send me flashes of what will happen to technology.


----------



## Pulsar

Quick update: As previously posted, when I first got P400 at the beginning of October, I lost 30 or more hours of saved events (including most of my protected ones). Today we lost another 15-20 hours of stored events, including the rest of the protected ones. At the time we had about 45 hours of free space. There is no other indication of hardware failure, so I'm still inclined to think it is the software, but I don't know why it is continuing to delete my old events. So far it has not deleted any of the events recorded since the new installation. I'm sure Dish Network support people review this forum and I'm surprised we haven't gotten any feedback from them on here. I found the tech support line to be useless for software problems.


----------



## nnrd79a

Pulsar said:


> Quick update: As previously posted, when I first got P400 at the beginning of October, I lost 30 or more hours of saved events (including most of my protected ones). Today we lost another 15-20 hours of stored events, including the rest of the protected ones. At the time we had about 45 hours of free space. There is no other indication of hardware failure, so I'm still inclined to think it is the software, but I don't know why it is continuing to delete my old events. So far it has not deleted any of the events recorded since the new installation. I'm sure Dish Network support people review this forum and I'm surprised we haven't gotten any feedback from them on here. I found the tech support line to be useless for software problems.


Hello everyone, New member here....

After searching the net looking for similar 508 and P400 Issues, I found this great site to vent about my P400 upgrade. (and I use upgrade loosely) I have a 508 that was recently upgraded to the new P400 release.

I too am having the following problems (Listed below), and phone support was useless. I was told to re-boot and if that did not work I was having "hardware problems"... Umm no I'm having software problems.

1. Randomly lost about 15 hours of protected recordings. Some newer some older.
2. Randomly lost additional protected recording. (This time 8 hours)
3. Randomly recording anywhere from 0 to 12 minuets on my preset timers the the unit just stops. History shows "Timer Stopped".
4. Some timers kick off and never stop, I caught one that ran for 2.5 hours before I stopped it manually.
5. Last night I had a timer set for CSI. The 508 recorded 0.0 min of the show and proceeded to record ER Normally in the following time slot. When viewing the history (At midnight), the unit showed that CSI was in the process of recording. I re-booted the system. When it came back up, the history showed CSI Timer stopped due to a re-boot. Timer started at 7:00 p.m. Timer stopped at re-boot 12:35 a.m. Timer record time 0.0 Min.
6. Receiving random Check switch errors. (Switch is fine btw)

This thing is driving me crazy and has become unreliable with P400.
Even though it won't help... I feel a little better now... Thanks.


----------



## ch3

For future reference, it's best to set the receiver to ask for permission (menu 6-1-5) for downloading upgrades (as opposed to without permission). Wait for them to fix the bugs. Eventually they will force an upgrade whether you want it not.

Doing this saved me a lot of grief when they first added the VOD feature (I use the term 'feature' loosely) back with P308. That release (and subsequent P309) also had the tendency of killing recorded events (and even hard drives). I stayed on bug free P304 until they forced P363 into my receiver (which fortunately was relatively bug free except that you had to leave the receiver 'on' for it to record events).

They then forced my receiver to take P367 (for a DST fix), which had the very annoying bug of changing all the timers ahead one hour *every night.* I gladly accepted P369 when offered because I got tired of correctly my timers every morning.

I'm sticky with relatively bug-free P369 (at least on my 508's hardware version). I'll wait until they fix P400's NBR problems with P401, P402 of whatever (I'm sure they will force a download eventually). I wouldn't mind NBR (have it on our 625), but I'm also in no hurry for it (especially if it comes with a payload of bugs).


----------



## nnrd79a

nnrd79a said:


> Hello everyone, New member here....
> 
> After searching the net looking for similar 508 and P400 Issues, I found this great site to vent about my P400 upgrade. (and I use upgrade loosely) I have a 508 that was recently upgraded to the new P400 release.
> 
> I too am having the following problems (Listed below), and phone support was useless. I was told to re-boot and if that did not work I was having "hardware problems"... Umm no I'm having software problems.
> 
> 1. Randomly lost about 15 hours of protected recordings. Some newer some older.
> 2. Randomly lost additional protected recording. (This time 8 hours)
> 3. Randomly recording anywhere from 0 to 12 minuets on my preset timers the the unit just stops. History shows "Timer Stopped".
> 4. Some timers kick off and never stop, I caught one that ran for 2.5 hours before I stopped it manually.
> 5. Last night I had a timer set for CSI. The 508 recorded 0.0 min of the show and proceeded to record ER Normally in the following time slot. When viewing the history (At midnight), the unit showed that CSI was in the process of recording. I re-booted the system. When it came back up, the history showed CSI Timer stopped due to a re-boot. Timer started at 7:00 p.m. Timer stopped at re-boot 12:35 a.m. Timer record time 0.0 Min.
> 6. Receiving random Check switch errors. (Switch is fine btw)
> 
> This thing is driving me crazy and has become unreliable with P400.
> Even though it won't help... I feel a little better now... Thanks.


Update... Today Sun Oct 14. All of my timers have vanished, that right ALL Timers, and I lost another 6 hours of material. I'm dubbing my recorded shows as fast as I can to VHS, but it's just not fast enough.

Dish get your act together and fix this mess you have downloaded.


----------



## brerabbit

Today I lost another 21 hours of my recordings. I'm really ticked off. I'm watching whats left as fast as I can. I have lots of free space now ) 80 hours worth. Too bad I can't rely on it, cause even stuff that said it was recorded last night is now missing, as well as prograns I had saved from last year. I'll just have to use the 622 to capture anything I dont want to risk missing.


----------



## P Smith

Calculated burden  - Dish want rid of the models (501/508/510).


----------



## sismoc

P Smith said:


> Dish want rid of the models (501/508/510).


If they wanted to be rid of the 5## series of receivers they would not have spent the time and effort to add a useful feature like Name Based Recording.

A more reasonable explanation of the bugs in the software for the 5## series is just plain old poor quality control. There is no hidden, malicious attempt to use sloppy software writing to force users to abandon these receivers.

Sorry to burst your bubble. Charlie is not on the grassy knoll.


----------



## P Smith

NBR has been promised by him more then 2 years ago - so he fulfill it, but time of MPEG-2 equipment on countdown now. Many other good working models ( 721, 921, 501, 508, 510 - not 5##, because there is 522 ) got worst FW in their life what is rise frustration of owners. So, logically thinking it just sloppy practice to eliminate the boxes.


----------



## nnrd79a

brerabbit said:


> Today I lost another 21 hours of my recordings. I'm really ticked off. I'm watching whats left as fast as I can. I have lots of free space now ) 80 hours worth. Too bad I can't rely on it, cause even stuff that said it was recorded last night is now missing, as well as prograns I had saved from last year. I'll just have to use the 622 to capture anything I dont want to risk missing.


My timers are now disappearing nightly (Two nights in a row). Not sure exactly when, but I received a call from work at 4:08 A.M. this morning,,, Central... And my Timers were gone... I put them back for Monday Night.. I just got home (12:00 A.M.), and my timers were gone again and nothing recorded.... Plus two more hours of programming from last week disappeared. This is extremely frustrating.


----------



## Frostwolf

sismoc said:


> If they wanted to be rid of the 5## series of receivers they would not have spent the time and effort to add a useful feature like Name Based Recording.
> 
> A more reasonable explanation of the bugs in the software for the 5## series is just plain old poor quality control. There is no hidden, malicious attempt to use sloppy software writing to force users to abandon these receivers.
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble. Charlie is not on the grassy knoll.


They hired Microsoft to program them


----------



## langlin

Does anyone have 4.00 on a 5xx box that works correctly, we need to hear from them if so.


----------



## toomuchtv

I have only had the one instance of an incomplete recording. After changing the early start/extend cutoff option to zero, I have not missed any recordings either. So far, I haven't lost any recorded material either. So, I suppose you could say my 510 is pretty stable right now. I still have one 510 that hasn't updated.


----------



## cdoyle

langlin said:


> Does anyone have 4.00 on a 5xx box that works correctly, we need to hear from them if so.


So far my 508 with 4.00 has been working pretty well, no deleted programs and so far every timer has fired when it's suppose too.

So far I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## klang

langlin said:


> Does anyone have 4.00 on a 5xx box that works correctly, we need to hear from them if so.


I haven't noticed any problems with timers recording properly on my 510. Nor have I had any recordings disappear.


----------



## nnrd79a

klang said:


> I haven't noticed any problems with timers recording properly on my 510. Nor have I had any recordings disappear.


It has been three days since my last Major issue. After all my timers disappeared twice, I have had no more programming or timers vanish.

The new only issue I've stumbled across was when recording a hockey game. Our local team's games are shown on a random 4xx channel. The channel is turned on while the game is in progress, then when the game is over, the channel is turned off and I only receive the dish logo....

Anyhow... I had a neighbor come to the door, so I hit pause... After about 40 min.. (Neighbor would not leave) I ran back in and hit the record button, and choose manual stop (Did the same thing on my other 508 upstairs.. Just in case). In the past, on my 508 with the 3.xx software, when the Dish logo popped up the timer would stop, but my game would be paused in the spot I left it.... Well the Neighbor left about 2 hours later. I went to the TV and on my screen was the Dish logo, not the paused game... (Upstairs the recording had stopped but the game was paused as expected) Ok a little different, but no big deal...

I went into the recorded menus, choose the game (2 hours and 12 min). The unit simply went right back to the Recorded programs menu. I tried 20 times... Each time it went back to the recorded programs menu.. That's it.. Would not let me watch the game... It is as if it inserted an end of program marker somewhere incorrectly. Luckily for me, I do not trust 4.00 so I had the game recorded on my other 508 that has not been upgraded.. It recorded and played fine....


----------



## flatus

Im still at 369


----------



## sismoc

I got a replacement 510 about 3 weeks ago. It downloaded and installed P400 as part of the initial setup. So, I do not have any experience with P400 as an update to an existing receiver.

Bugs/Errors/Problems:

1) Occasionally timers will fail to fire. Happens about once in every 30 timers. Happens to both types of timers (ones created by selecting an event and creating a timer and also to manual timers). I have not used any NBR recording, so I do not know if it affects those timers also.

2) Occasionally timers will stop prematurely. Also happens about once in every 30 timers. The 510 stops recording as much as an hour early.

3) Very rarely, the receiver will loose all the satellites and need a hard reset to find them again. None of the other 510s I have have had any problems at the times the P400 machine had issues.

Annoyances/Other Issues:
1) When creating an event timer there is no longer the ability to precisely set the begin or end times. The only options are "Start Early" (0, 1, 2, 5, 10, 15, 30 or 60 minutes) and "End Late" (0, 1, 2, 3, 5, 10, 15, 30, 45, 60 or 90 minutes). This puts my timers at the mercy of the accuracy of the EPG data (which is frequently wrong). I often want to start a timer 10 or 15 minutes AFTER an event's listed start time. I often want to end a timer 15, 20 or 30 minutes BEFORE an event's listed end time. The only work around is to create a manual timer. I want the same minute by minute control for event based timers as I have for manual timers. Previous versions of the 5## software allowed minute-by-minute control of event timers.

2) I do not want to have "Inactivity Standby" enabled "to ensure proper timer functionality". This is an admission of a bug. Fix it.


Like I stated earlier in this post, I have not used NBR (have almost no use for it) so I can not comment on it's functionality.


----------



## langlin

4.01 now spooling, Those that get it let us know if it fixed your complaints. I still have 3.69


----------



## sismoc

langlin said:


> 4.01 now spooling


Thanks for the info!!

Is P401 spooling to ALL 5## receivers?
Or just the ones that are already on P400?

I have four of the 510s. Three are on P369, one is on P400.

If I get P401, I'll try to test for issues I have seen in the past.


----------



## P Smith

langlin said:


> 4.01 now spooling, Those that get it let us know if it fixed your complaints. I still have 3.69


HOw do you know ? What receivers covering by the new spool ?


----------



## toomuchtv

Noticed last night (Tuesday) that my 510 w/ 4.00 had indeed updated to 4.01. The one that still has 3.69 hasn't changed.


----------



## nnrd79a

toomuchtv said:


> Noticed last night (Tuesday) that my 510 w/ 4.00 had indeed updated to 4.01. The one that still has 3.69 hasn't changed.


My 508 with 4.00 updated last night also. We will see what happens...


----------



## klang

My 510 got bumped from 4.00 to 4.01 the other night. I don't know why all the sudden I'm on the bleeding edge for software changes for this receiver.  I don't see anything different.


----------



## JackDobiash

My 508 (still on 3.69) indicates that it can get a new software now (I set it to not do it automatically), but the other 2 501's still aren't asking yet. Anyone have the release notes for 4.01?


----------



## sismoc

My 510 that had P400 was updated last night to P401.
My three other 510s have not had their software updated (Still on P369).

Yesterday (when still on P400) two timers ended prematurely.
One that should have ran for an hour ended after 17 minutes.
The other one that should have ran for almost two hours ended after 25 minutes.
Some timers failed to start at all.
Other timers I tried yesterday worked as expected.


Today (after the P401 update) I have had one timer work as expected.
This evening I will be doing more testing and will post the results.


----------



## sismoc

After a day and a half of testing P401 I have not seen any of the issues that P400 exhibited (timers not firing, timers ending early, etc).

I have used the recording feature about 10 times since the P401 update.
I have tried a variety of timers (one time event, manual timers, and "record now, extend time after end of event") ALL recordings worked as expected.

Now, a question about Name Based Recording...
On other models of receivers, is the length of the search criteria limited to just 15 characters? The 510 only allows 15 characters. No big deal, except the screen doesn't stop accepting characters, it just keeps replacing the last character (# 15) with whatever you type.

Manual timers seem to have been enhanced in the P40# software.
If you set a manual timer with a start time of 3 minutes before an event's start time and an end time the same time as the event's end time (i.e. Start 3 minutes early, End 0 minutes late) it now shows in the scheduled timers with the correct event name. Receivers with P369 just show "ManualTimer #" in the scheduled timers list. This really makes using manual timers a lot better.

Another question...
Is the manual timer functionality of other model receivers like P40# or like P369?

Since this receiver was a replacement, with P400 right from the start, I have not seen any of the "disappearing recordings" or "disappearing timers" that other people have reported after upgrading from P369 to P400.


----------



## STDog

Great report Sismoc.

Did you undo and of the "fixes" that had been applied for 4.00? Like the inactivity standby feature.

The replacing of the last char in the search I think has always been there. See if the normal search function does it (i think it does on 3.69). I've used lots of text entry forms that do that in other applications too.

An the manual timer naming. What if you set a timer that's not in the EPG yet? Does it update to the correct name once that date is in the EPG?


----------



## sismoc

STDog said:


> Great report Sismoc.


Thanks, I appreciate the positive feedback.



STDog said:


> Did you undo and of the "fixes" that had been applied for 4.00? Like the inactivity standby feature.


No, the warning text is still on the "Daily Schedule" screen. I am not going to tempt the fates... yet.



STDog said:


> What if you set a timer that's not in the EPG yet? Does it update to the correct name once that date is in the EPG?


I don't know. I only noticed that today when I set a manual timer and saw that it correctly figured out what I was going to record. I then created the same manual timer on one of my other receivers (with P369) and it did NOT correct the name. I will probably use manual timers a lot more in the future since the ability to edit the start and end times for event based times is no longer available. Some channels run their programming in two hour blocks (Fox Movie Channel is a good example). If the movie is only 90 minutes long I want to end the recording after 95 minutes. No use recording the filler and promos that run for the rest of the time slot. On previous versions of the software I could select an event, tell it "start one minute early", save the timer, and then edit the timer and set the end time to a more appropriate time.


----------



## sismoc

STDog said:


> An the manual timer naming. What if you set a timer that's not in the EPG yet? Does it update to the correct name once that date is in the EPG?


ROFLMAO

Tested this out this evening.

I paged forward through the EPG until I got the "Program information on the hard drive is outdated..." It had data only up to 11-01 (November 1st). Cool, I should be able to get a couple of days more if I update. Time to test!! Said "No, Don't Update". I exited the EPG and went to "Daily Schedule" and created a Manual Timer for 11-03. After setting the start time, end time, and date I hit save. But... the timer was nowhere to be found in the list of scheduled events. Went back and created another timer. This one for 11-05. Again, looks like it saved, but it's not in the list of scheduled events. OK, maybe they are hidden until the receiver can figure out what to display in the list of scheduled events. I then updated the EPG data. Got data up to about noon on 11-05. That covers the start time of both manual timers. Went back to the "Daily Schedule" and they were still not showing up. Does not look good for the home team. On a whim, about 1/2 hour later I checked again and what to my wondering eyes should appear!!!! Yep! Both timers in the list. Both have the correct program name!

Will wonders never cease.


----------



## BobaBird

Any more success reports on timers firing properly? Would really like to label this bug as fixed.


----------



## sismoc

BobaBird said:


> Any more success reports on timers firing properly? Would really like to label this bug as fixed.


Since the P401 update all my timers have worked as expected. 100%. It's only been a day and a half, but I like what I am seeing. I have actually been beating on the timer function. I have probably set 15-20 timers and monitored the results. All good so far.

If anyone else has P401 please report your experiences (good or bad).


----------



## RTCDude

Another bit of usefull data would be from anyone which had
receivers go directly from P369 to P401 (skipping P400), and
could tell us whether any recordings go deleted or not.


----------



## Dax

I still have 3.69, and it's prompting me to do an update. As much as I want to eliminate the annoying bugs that exist now, I'm even more afraid of 4.00. Will delaying the update increase my chances of getting 4.01?


----------



## brerabbit

Well I had the p400 update, I just checked and I have p401 now, dont know when I got that new one. Over the last week all but 1 of my shows recorded correctly, but the problem of the saved stuff on the DVR disappearing still persists. I have been trying all week to basically watch everything I recorded as soon as possible. Last night when I went to bed I had 3 shows saved on the DVR. This morning I have only 1 left. My Law & Order and Last man standing have vanished. I am very frustrated. Any one has sugestions? At this point do I need to get a new unit, cause if it is randomly deleting the stuff I tape, it is basicaly worthless!!


----------



## STDog

sismoc said:


> ROFLMAO
> That covers the start time of both manual timers. Went back to the "Daily Schedule" and they were still not showing up. Does not look good for the home team. On a whim, about 1/2 hour later I checked again and what to my wondering eyes should appear!!!! Yep! Both timers in the list. Both have the correct program name!


That's both promising and disheartening. I often set timers weeks in advance. Like when the adds for the new season of a show start giving a date and time. I set teh time the first time I see it mentioned so I don't forget it later. Often I'll try to set it more than once, and it'll tell me I already have it set. Other times I'll check the schedule and see if I already set it. Hard to check if it's not listed.

Guess I'll test it with a random time a few days out of the guide (say 14 days out), and see what happens, once I get a 4.xx release.


----------



## STDog

Dax said:


> I still have 3.69, and it's prompting me to do an update. As much as I want to eliminate the annoying bugs that exist now, I'm even more afraid of 4.00. Will delaying the update increase my chances of getting 4.01?


I thought he 4.01 release was going to all the receivers that had been marked for 4.00? You should be getting a message for 4.01 now.

(at least the list Randall posted looked to be the same range)


----------



## Pulsar

sismoc said:


> Since the P401 update all my timers have worked as expected. 100%. It's only been a day and a half, but I like what I am seeing. I have actually been beating on the timer function. I have probably set 15-20 timers and monitored the results. All good so far.
> 
> If anyone else has P401 please report your experiences (good or bad).


Yesterday I saw the notes on here about P401 getting uploaded, so I checked my receiver. P400 on my 510 receiver has been updated to P401. So far I haven't had any of the deleted show problems that I had with P400. My pre-P400 timers didn't work with P400, so I had previously replaced them. I'll find out this week if they work with P401. Once I replaced them, they had been working with P400. I never had the stopping short problems that others have reported. I hope that P401 saves people who had not upgraded from 369 from losing protected shows like I did. That was a particularly painful bug in P400.


----------



## snowman

My 508 went from 3.69 to 4.01 on Thursday or Friday. It has been wonderful. No deleted recordings, no problems, no complaints. Although next weekend with the time change is likely to be challenging...


----------



## JackDobiash

I also had my 508 go from 3.69 to 4.01 over the weekend (it had been asking for about a week now, I let it go), everything is still there, timers fire fine, looks pretty nice! I went through and changed most of my timers from Weekly to actual name based "New Episode" timers. The only thing I noticed is that it cleared my Search History, but that's not a big deal for me.


----------



## Giljorak

I am trying to setup a DishPass to record Real Time with Bill Maher, in the search box I enter 'Real Time with'. When I select create timer it finds nothing. However, if a do a # search from the EPG it finds multiple episodes on several different channels. If I do a DishPass on the word 'Real' it finds anyhting with 'real' in the title that is not on a premium channel.

Are premium channels blocked from DishPass? I did some searching but didn't find anything.

I did just upgrade to America's Everything an hour or so ago. Does it take some time for DishPass to see it? I can see all of the premium channels in my subscribed channels list.

Thanks

EDIT: I have a 510 with 4.01.


----------



## John_E

I finally received 4.01 (from 3.69) for my 508 overnight. It did not delete any previous recordings or timers.

I've started setting things up to modify/create timers to my needs. Took a while to figure out what was going on (no experience with NBR) but it appears I'm most of the way there.

The only anomoly I had (other than being dumb figuring out the software) was in the middle of redoing timers the 508 spontaneously rebooted. Did not seem to cause any harm and I'm purposely doing a power off reboot now as I normally do after a software update.

Is there a manual supplement for NBR software or other general instructions some place? For example, I'm not sure of the difference between Dish Pass and creating a manual timer with the new episodes only option, etc.

I am dreading the upcoming time change, however, IF this software proves to be fairly stable I will be very pleased, even though it took a long time to get NBR.

John in STL

Forgot to mention my search history was also cleared like Jack's.


----------



## phrelin

We kept our two 508's when we recently added a 722 for HD. One of the 508 was updated last night to P401 with the named-based-recording feature....

With the 722 I immediately ran into scheduling issues with the NBR system - sometimes the guide provider just doesn't pick up odd program overruns leaving one without the ending of a program. The most recent I didn't expect was on SciFi's Stargate Atlantis. Also, it took me a long time to figure out the skipping feature which is simply scary. And watch out for those priority settings!

Of course, I'm a geezer who likes familiar so with the 722 I just started using the "weekly" selection, adjusting things in the "timers" screen, and watching out for unplanned skips. My only exception is with Leno and Letterman where I just asked for 10 extra minutes and let it skip repeats.

P401 set my 508 timers which didn't follow the exact program schedule start and/or stop times to "MAN" or manual timers. Works for me....


----------



## langlin

John_E said:


> I finally received 4.01 (from 3.69) for my 508 overnight. It did not delete any previous recordings or timers.
> 
> Is there a manual supplement for NBR software or other general instructions some place? For example, I'm not sure of the difference between Dish Pass and creating a manual timer with the new episodes only option, etc.
> 
> John in STL


John, try this, it's for the 522 but I think it is the same instructions????

Chose "How to" and then "setting timers"

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/522.shtml


----------



## John_E

phrelin said:


> We kept our two 508's when we recently added a 722 for HD. One of the 508 was updated last night to P401 with the named-based-recording feature....
> 
> Of course, I'm a geezer who likes familiar so with the 722 I just started using the "weekly" selection, adjusting things in the "timers" screen, and watching out for unplanned skips. My only exception is with Leno and Letterman where I just asked for 10 extra minutes and let it skip repeats.
> 
> P401 set my 508 timers which didn't follow the exact program schedule start and/or stop times to "MAN" or manual timers. Works for me....


I'm also a geezer and know what you mean. I'll struggle with some conflicts as we record 2 to 3 programs back-to-back on different channels with a single tuner DVR. What ticks me are the networks messing with program schedules to defeat those of us with DVR's.

John in STL


----------



## John_E

langlin said:


> John, try this, it's for the 522 but I think it is the same instructions????
> 
> Chose "How to" and then "setting timers"
> 
> http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/522.shtml


Thanks langlin - I'll take a look.

John in STL


----------



## phrelin

> Is there a manual supplement for NBR software or other general instructions some place? For example, I'm not sure of the difference between Dish Pass and creating a manual timer with the new episodes only option, etc.


Chapter 3 of the DVR522/625 manual is more than what you need, but it contains what you need. The PDF for that chapter is:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/user_guides_and_manuals/522_625/Chapter3.pdf

Using timers begins on page 21 of the PDF file (numbered page 69).


----------



## phrelin

I needed a manual supplement for my 508 manual. Of course E* hasn't upgraded its oneline PDF manual. So I extracted the appropriate pages from the 522/625 manual. Since I know I'm not alone, I posted my "supplement" on my own web site at:

http://www.phrelin.com/tv/NBRTimers.pdf

FYI it is a 1.1 mb file. If you right click on the link above in IE and select "Save Target As" you can download it. On my cable connection it takes less than 5 seconds.


----------



## STDog

phrelin said:


> So I extracted the appropriate pages from the 522/625 manual. Since I know I'm not alone, I posted my "supplement" on my own web site at:


That'll be very handy. Thank a bunch. :biggthump


----------



## HarryS

WTH! I still have 3.69 on my 501. Am I the only one left? What's up????


----------



## phrelin

Only one of my two 508's has been updated. Who knows why?


----------



## JackDobiash

Yeah, I have 3 eligible receivers and only one has gotten it so far, just be patient. Now that they have a relatively stable release they'll hopefully get it rolled out to all the receivers once they notice that everyone isn't calling in complaining  I think that's what halted the 4.00 release.


----------



## STDog

Still just a limited release.
Anything with 3.68 or earlier will get it, and if you have 4.00 you can get 4.01.

If you have 3.69, it's just a limited range. Serial numbers from 54070815-57458355 first, later expanded to 53538911-58196836 (yesterday?).

I'm waiting too 35xxxxxx serial


----------



## semajs

I'm having a problem similar to Giljorak's. I have 2 508s, both with P401. If I try to create a timer with Dish Pass, it only comes up with shows from my local channels (2-99 plus some of the ones mapped to 8xxx), but none from any other channel. e.g., "This Old House" only shows up on my local channels, but not on DIY or BIOG where it also appears during the week (they do show up on my guide. I tried CS - two different people but little help. The second person said she'd email tech support with the problem.

Any one else with this problem; anyone able to use Dish Pass and get timers with shows in the higher channels? Any ideas for a solution?


----------



## BobaBird

I see from the Dish NBR document that the limit for timer events is 256. Is the limit for timers still 50 or has it been raised?


----------



## P Smith

STDog said:


> Still just a limited release.
> Anything with 3.68 or earlier will get it, and if you have 4.00 you can get 4.01.
> 
> If you have 3.69, it's just a limited range. Serial numbers from 54070815-57458355 first, later expanded to 53538911-58196836 (yesterday?).
> 
> I'm waiting too 35xxxxxx serial


Do you have access to FW stream ?


----------



## Giljorak

semajs said:


> I'm having a problem similar to Giljorak's. I have 2 508s, both with P401. If I try to create a timer with Dish Pass, it only comes up with shows from my local channels (2-99 plus some of the ones mapped to 8xxx), but none from any other channel. e.g., "This Old House" only shows up on my local channels, but not on DIY or BIOG where it also appears during the week (they do show up on my guide. I tried CS - two different people but little help. The second person said she'd email tech support with the problem.
> 
> Any one else with this problem; anyone able to use Dish Pass and get timers with shows in the higher channels? Any ideas for a solution?


I did some more testing and DishPass does not seem to work on any channels other than locals. I tried switching guides i.e. all channels, all subscribed, and a personal list. This did not help. I did a DishPass search on "Paid Programming" the only channels that showed up in the list were locals.


----------



## sismoc

DishPASS has been working for me.

Most of my searches are on "Event Info" not "Event Title".
Have only had the problem of too many events picked up (search criteria too broad).


----------



## ult4dr

Nove 06 and still on 3.69  I want 4.01

Anyone still on 3.69?


----------



## flatus

ult4dr said:


> Nove 06 and still on 3.69  I want 4.01
> 
> Anyone still on 3.69?


me. NBR sounds like it is more trouble than its worth. My 508 only gets light use, so I don't care too much if i get it or not.


----------



## jkane

I am still on 3.69. As for NBR ... I have had TiVo for a long time, and can't live without it! It is a feature, not a requirement. If you don't like the way priorities are dealt with, simply set up ONLY timers for a specific channel at a certain time like you used to do. If you were happy with that, continue to use them. NBR is for when you found that kind of recording logic unable to record what you really wanted to watch!

I finally looked at the manual for the 5xx NBR. It is almost the same as the 722 I added a couple months ago. Although it has some irritating quirks and is not as good as a TiVo feature wise, it works if you learn the way it thinks. I will be very happy to get 4.1 and be able to start using it. Recording based on name even if it isn't perfect beats recording a time slot without knowing if the station moved your show.

Besides, like I said, if you don't like it, use simple timers. They are still there if you want them!


----------



## Dax

Well I finally accepted the update this weekend and it went from 3.69 to 4.01. All seemed good - at first. None of my stuff got deleted and the first three timers I set worked perfectly. But this morning it failed to record. All the timers were still set, but nothing was showing up on the Daily Schedule. I deleted the timers, created them again, and then they appeared in Daily Schedule. So I felt confident that the two I had set for later in the day would execute. Not! Timers are still set, and there are entries in Daily Schedule, but nothing is recording. I've tested it several times. I finally discovered that the only way it will record is if I set the timer manually.

Maybe it's just a coincidence, but it started getting screwy after I played around with DishPASS - which also does not work correctly. It will only find a match for the search string on local channels. 

Also, the information about when a program originally aired and the episode number disappears after a program has been recorded. Is it supposed to do that?

And as if all this isn't bad enough, they still didn't fix some of the problems that 3.69 caused. I'm still seeing the wrong program information during playback, and rewind and FF still seem "jerky" like it's skipping frames.

Thanks a lot DISH!


----------



## flatus

I got the 4.01 update sometime in the last couple of days. (havent used the receiver since the weekend) 

Receiver would not power on. After 2 hard boots it came back. No recordings lost so far.


----------



## sismoc

I had 3 receivers that were still on P369.

I accepted the P401 update on one of those receivers this morning.
Immediately after the update, no recordings had been lost.
I had no recurring timers set, so I can not comment on that feature.

I will test various functions today and see if P401 as an update performs any different than P401 as a fresh install.


----------



## scooper

I have 4.01 on my unsubscribed 510 now. Can't really try it out....


----------



## pringerx

My 510 is still on 3.69... I'm ready for 4.xx, whenever E* decides to send out more updates. My serial number is very high, so I'll probably be one of the last to get it.


----------



## flatus

I turned on my 508 today to watch football. Used it yesterday to watch a few college games, everything was fine. 

But today, my entire hard drive was filled with 1 hour and 1 minute episodes of 'sportscenter' At least 30 of them. I still have 3 recordings that were protected, everything else was replaced by sportscenter. wtf?


----------



## JackDobiash

It sounds like you might have an "All" timer set which is recording every episode of that program.


----------



## flatus

JackDobiash said:


> It sounds like you might have an "All" timer set which is recording every episode of that program.


possibly, but I havent set any timers on it since the software upgrade. This 508 is in my basement, and the only time it gets used is on the weekends when i am down there 'puttering'.

From when I shut it off saturday night until I turned it on again sunday, 12, maybe 14 hours had gone by. How did it record 30+ one hour episodes of sportscenter? ( the listing said 1 hour, but i didn't actually check each one to see if it was an hour long)

Something aint right somewhere, im afraid.


----------



## nnrd79a

flatus said:


> possibly, but I havent set any timers on it since the software upgrade. This 508 is in my basement, and the only time it gets used is on the weekends when i am down there 'puttering'.
> 
> From when I shut it off saturday night until I turned it on again sunday, 12, maybe 14 hours had gone by. How did it record 30+ one hour episodes of sportscenter? ( the listing said 1 hour, but i didn't actually check each one to see if it was an hour long)
> 
> Something aint right somewhere, im afraid.


I've had one timer misfire with 4.01, but my mysterious programs deletions have stopped.

4.01 Also does not like PPV or some Channel where, the signal being viewed, is yanked while tuned.

Thus far, I'm 4 for 4 of the whole machine locking up when a PPV or unblocked sports event signal is pulled. I have to unplug and re-boot. My other 508 with 3.69 has no issues with the transfer from the program the the generic Dish Logo with the elevator music.


----------



## Digren

I just noticed last night that my 510 was upgraded. I don't think I've touched any of the existing timers for a few weeks, so I'm not certain when in that time frame it happened. All of my shows were recording correctly based on the pre-4.01 timers, but some of those timers seem to have been converted to NBR and others were still manual timers.

It didn't appear that anything was deleted. However, I took the opportunity to wipe out some old stuff that I didn't want any more (to make space for my new NBR recordings!). In the past, I've experiences partial-to-total recording loss when I've deleted old recordings, so I'm prepared to have that happen again and won't directly relate that to the new software.

I decided to delete all of my old timers and recreate them all as NBR. Here is where I ran into one bug and several questions.

BUG

I tried using DishPass to find a show (with the exact name typed in, but without the exact name selection), but it didn't find any future events to put on the schedule. However, I browsed ahead to find a copy of that same show, selected it, and it added correctly. For this reason I don't trust DishPass, and I'm only creating timers for shows I can find in the guide. Note: it doesn't seem to matter if I find a new episode or a rerun; either way I can set up a valid new episode timer.

Does anyone else still have this issue with 4.01? I saw one post earlier in this thread that mentioned it but there was no other confirmation.

QUESTION 1

How does the Start Early / End Late function work with regard to back-to-back recordings? I saw mention that it might know to cut off the extra time and switch channels (rather than cancel one of the recordings), but I haven't seen definite confirmation. Does it work differently if the back-to-back are on the same channel?

I'll may be able to answer this for same channel back-to-back tonight, as I set them up with the default extra time. I hope I set the priorities correctly if it chooses to not record some of them.

QUESTION 2

It doesn't seem that the 510 can find a repeat airing of a new show to record when there's a conflict with the original airing, but I'm not certain. I have a conflict next Saturday with two new episodes, and it picked one based on my priority. However, the other show repeats later the same day, and it is also recording that. So either it:
A) was smart, saw that it could not get this show at its regular time, and scheduled it for a repeat time with the same episode number, or
B) was dumb, saw the second show had the "original air date" of that day, and decided to record it. Without the conflict I might have gotten the same show twice, and I'll need to look out for this whenever I record a show that repeats on the same day.

Obviously I'd prefer A, but I don't think it has the ability to do that. Am I correct?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ChrisPUT

Digren said:


> I just noticed last night that my 510 was upgraded.


I had mine set to manual update. I went ahead and applied it but I was worried I might lose some recordings. So far, no problem.



Digren said:


> All of my shows were recording correctly based on the pre-4.01 timers, but some of those timers seem to have been converted to NBR and others were still manual timers.


I noticed that any recordings that only had the 'Start one minute early' modification converted to NBR. A couple that had were 2 minutes early or 1 hour to cover two half hour shows ended up as manual recordings.



Digren said:


> I decided to delete all of my old timers and recreate them all as NBR. Here is where I ran into one bug and several questions.
> 
> BUG
> 
> I tried using DishPass to find a show (with the exact name typed in, but without the exact name selection), but it didn't find any future events to put on the schedule. However, I browsed ahead to find a copy of that same show, selected it, and it added correctly. For this reason I don't trust DishPass, and I'm only creating timers for shows I can find in the guide. Note: it doesn't seem to matter if I find a new episode or a rerun; either way I can set up a valid new episode timer.


I also had trouble searching for Monk when I knew that there was an episode in the guide. It seems like DishPass and the regular ALL/NEW/etc don't play nice. I was trying to recreate my timers as well and I kept ending up with multiple DishPass entries for the same show.



Digren said:


> QUESTION 1
> 
> How does the Start Early / End Late function work with regard to back-to-back recordings? I saw mention that it might know to cut off the extra time and switch channels (rather than cancel one of the recordings), but I haven't seen definite confirmation. Does it work differently if the back-to-back are on the same channel?


I have mine set to one minute early but not to end late for NBC Monday night. I had to swap the priority around to Journeyman, Heroes, Chuck or it would not record one or two shows. (I ended up changing the timers to not start early because after watching playback of these shows, I decided that it would be fine at the normal time.) 



Digren said:


> I'll may be able to answer this for same channel back-to-back tonight, as I set them up with the default extra time. I hope I set the priorities correctly if it chooses to not record some of them.


If you go into the "Daily Schedule" (Menu - 7 or the *Schedule* button in My Recordings), it shows what is supposed to record and what will not and why. That helps with setting priorities.



Digren said:


> QUESTION 2
> 
> It doesn't seem that the 510 can find a repeat airing of a new show to record when there's a conflict with the original airing, but I'm not certain. I have a conflict next Saturday with two new episodes, and it picked one based on my priority. However, the other show repeats later the same day, and it is also recording that. So either it:
> A) was smart, saw that it could not get this show at its regular time, and scheduled it for a repeat time with the same episode number, or
> B) was dumb, saw the second show had the "original air date" of that day, and decided to record it. Without the conflict I might have gotten the same show twice, and I'll need to look out for this whenever I record a show that repeats on the same day.
> 
> Obviously I'd prefer A, but I don't think it has the ability to do that. Am I correct?


I think that 'A' is correct. I had *Stargate Atlantis* set to record on Friday night as well as *Moonlight* and at first it wanted to record the first showing in preference to *Moonlight* and skip the second because it was a duplicate episode. (BTW - It was also smart enough to not record the *Atlantis* rerun just before.) I changed the priority so that *Moonlight *came first and it correctly swapped to the later showing.
I only wish I had received the update sooner. It would have caught the time change for *Flash Gordon* last weekend. 

So Far, I'm pretty happy with the update. Now I just need to get it on my 501.


----------



## Pulsar

Unfortunately, I have to take back my previous comment that when I got upgraded from P400 to P401 the random deleting of recordings stopped. Over the past 2 days, first 10 hours were deleted and then last night another 30 hours were deleted. It still deletes protected recordings and still selects a range from the oldest to some of the newest, but keeping others in between. Several of the deleted recordings were one time events, so this is not related to the new methods of deleting old versions of a show when a new one records. One post here seemed to indicate that if I delete all the shows from pre-P400, this may stop. I'll try that, but I don't really see that it will work. I'm done acting as a software tester for E* and ready to try a different receiver. Which of the other receiver options do people recommend? Are any of them have the problems with deleted recordings that I see so many people on this forum are having with 5xx?


----------



## pringerx

Well I received the upgrade today. The manual timers I had converted just fine. No DVR programs got erased (thank goodness). It did erase my search history, but I can live with it.

The observation someone made earlier about DISHPass only working on local channels... he/she is right. I guess E* is going to tweak it some more later on... or is DISHPass supposed to search locals only? (I don't have a later receiver, so I wouldn't know)


----------



## ch3

> I have mine set to one minute early but not to end late for NBC Monday night. I had to swap the priority around to Journeyman, Heroes, Chuck or it would not record one or two shows. (I ended up changing the timers to not start early because after watching playback of these shows, I decided that it would be fine at the normal time.)


My solution to these back to back shows is to simply set up a 3 hour manual timer from 7:59 to 11:01. This way is doesn't clip the time between the shows (because it can't transition instantaneously and they no almost run the shows up to the second at the transition). (Note: this is on a 625.)



> I think that 'A' is correct. I had *Stargate Atlantis* set to record on Friday night as well as *Moonlight* and at first it wanted to record the first showing in preference to *Moonlight* and skip the second because it was a duplicate episode. (BTW - It was also smart enough to not record the *Atlantis* rerun just before.) I changed the priority so that *Moonlight *came first and it correctly swapped to the later showing.
> I only wish I had received the update sooner. It would have caught the time change for *Flash Gordon* last weekend.


*Sci-Fi* has done so many strange things on Friday night (move shows around, double episodes, one time a 90 minute episode of *Stargate SG-1*), that I now just have a 5 hour manual timer from 7:59 to 1:06. I like to record the episodes of *Stargate Atlantis* (and *SG-1* when it was on) to DVD, but having them as separate events, the begin or the end (or both) got clipped when they were separate events. I originally did this on a pre-NBR 508 years ago. This 508 (which went bad) was replaced with a 625 a couple of years ago and NBR would not cooperate, so the 5-hour manual timer was the solution, so it now records whatever is on *Sci-Fi* that night.

I'm holding off letting my other 508 upgrade for the time being.


----------



## flatus

2 of the 3 protected recordings I still had on my 508 disappeared this weekend.


----------



## Geeke19

one of my 510s is still in 3.69


----------



## toomuchtv

Geeke19 said:


> one of my 510s is still in 3.69


Mine too. I'm beginning to get concerned. It's in a bedroom & stays turned off when not in use, so I'm surprised it hasn't hit yet.


----------



## STDog

Current serial number range is 33257798-65067934 (and all receivers that don't have 3.69)

There weren't any new receivers added over Thanksgiving, and they just started expanding the range.

Check you serial number, to get a better idea of when you might get it. They were adding a few (million)on each end every few days before Thanksgiving, and will probably continue that way.

Old ranges:
37314294-61144081
36203670-61454168
34115831-62734751
33257798-65067934


----------



## P Smith

STDog, and your source is ? 
Stream ? 
Or you forget to credit it to RandallA ?


----------



## Geeke19

got mine last week.

got a bad habit of hitting the record all button instead of record once.


----------

